

Small town non-profit offers 1GB broadband to residents - t1m
http://htl.li/nf9rE

======
mooreds
This is a great model, especially for underserved rural areas. I wonder if the
telcos opposed it.

~~~
t1m
It's the recognition that fast, cheap internet access is good for the
community - like water, schools and roads.

